# Nicosia International Airport



## bartje (Dec 19, 2009)

This time not a serie photographs of my hand, but made by my brother (www.prorama.nl).

The Nicosia International Airport was build in the 1930's. 
First in use as a miliyary airport, later it was mainly in use for civilian aircrafts.

As a result of the turkish invasion in 1974 Cyprus was split up in a turkish part (37%) and the remaining Cyprus part.

The airport is abandoned since July 15 1974, and lies exactly in the UN-buffer, which seperates the 2 areas from each other.

Also check the 360 pano's:

http://www.urban-travel.org/documents/258.html

http://www.urban-travel.org/documents/260.html


Bart
www.urban-travel.org


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 19, 2009)

That is excellent stuff!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooo like caught in a time warp Nice report


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 19, 2009)

Bloody hell, it looks EXACTLY the same as it did when I was there in 1970!!!!!

Apart from the bird shit, obviously.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 20, 2009)

At onr time there were 4 Tridents stuck there. 2 were flown out after a few years & some negotiations, but the other 2 were too badly damaged by gunfire to be salvaged.


----------



## Flexible (Dec 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Locksley (Dec 21, 2009)

wow, looks awesome.


----------



## celo (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats pretty cool!

Celo


----------



## the|td4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice ! 

I was in Cyprus earlier in the year I wish i'd known about that one ! Great stuff !


----------

